# Sex Obsession



## Timben (Apr 4, 2018)

My current situation is complicated and even though I am seeing a sex therapist at the moment. I wanted to know if this sounds like I've turned into a sex addict. I can't seem to get enough of sex. It's nearly an obsession. I am 43 years old and currently married to a 50-year old woman, who has lost her libido. Porn doesn't seem to help me anymore. And masturbation isn't enough. We haven't had sex in six years. I've tried talking to her about why we haven't had sex in such a long time. She doesn't wanna talk about it. I do love my wife dearly. I should make that clear. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

You’re not a sex addict. You’re sexually deprived by your wife. Six years? That’s 5.5 years too many you stayed married.


----------



## AndStilliRise (Nov 9, 2020)

Timben said:


> My current situation is complicated and even though I am seeing a sex therapist at the moment. I wanted to know if this sounds like I've turned into a sex addict. I can't seem to get enough of sex. It's nearly an obsession. I am 43 years old and currently married to a 50-year old woman, who has lost her libido. Porn doesn't seem to help me anymore. And masturbation isn't enough. We haven't had sex in six years. I've tried talking to her about why we haven't had sex in such a long time. She doesn't wanna talk about it. I do love my wife dearly. I should make that clear. Any advice would be appreciated.


Yes, it sounds like an addiction. Porn and masturbation will never be enough to satisfy you, it will only make you want more. I would suggest dropping the sex therapist and finding a CSAT, a certified sex addiction therapist.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

In 2018 you wrote this: "I'm 39-year-old married guy, who has a very unusual, but healthy sex life." But you're claiming now that you haven't had sex since 2015, so which is it?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Timben said:


> Any advice would be appreciated.


Before you post, try getting your story straight.


----------

